# لو اعطاك الحبيب يده فماذا ستكتب له؟



## العجايبي (18 مايو 2009)

*موضوع عاجبنى اوى لقيته فى مواقع تانية قلت اجيبه هو

لو اعطاك حبيبك يده فماذا ستكتب عليها؟
(فكر واكتب)​*


----------



## lovely dove (18 مايو 2009)

سؤال صعب ده ياعجايبي 
بس لو ده حصل ولما يجي بسلامته ههههههه
هكتب

انا محتاجاك جدااااااااااا جنبي 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2009)

*ممكن لو معايا وردة اديهاله 
ودي هتعبر عن حبي له:Roses::Roses:

مرسيه ليك مينا 
موضوع رائع
تعيش وتجيب​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 مايو 2009)

*لو بعيدت عني هجيب اجلك
وهفجرك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*خليك معايــــــــا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*ياريت انت بقى يا عجايبى
تقولنا هتكتب ايه
اصلا كنت المفروض تكتب اول واحد
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

دى فوزيه قعدت سبع سنين 

ممسكش ايدك وغلط بعد السبع سنين ومسكها قال ايه بيعديها
​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2009)

*هقوله افتكرنى 
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 مايو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دى فوزيه قعدت سبع سنين
> 
> ...



كنتي سبتيها يمسكها يافوزية


----------



## العجايبي (18 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> سؤال صعب ده ياعجايبي
> بس لو ده حصل ولما يجي بسلامته ههههههه
> هكتب
> 
> ...



*ياسيدى على الكلام
مرسى على ردك
وياراب يجى ونخلص منك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (18 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ممكن لو معايا وردة اديهاله
> ودي هتعبر عن حبي له:roses::roses:
> 
> مرسيه ليك مينا
> ...



*جميل اووى الورد 
مرسى ياروكا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *لو بعيدت عني هجيب اجلك
> وهفجرك​*



*العب ربنا يستر علينا
متفجرات ايه ياعم الج وانت بتحب اسامة بن لادن هههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *خليك معايــــــــا​*



*الله على الاحساس
مرسى لردك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## lovely dove (19 مايو 2009)

بص ياعم عجايبي انت عمال ترد 
وانت اول واحد ماقلتش هتقول ايه
المفروض انت اول واحد تقول 
كلنا اذان صاغيه قول ياحليم
​


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ياريت انت بقى يا عجايبى
> تقولنا هتكتب ايه
> اصلا كنت المفروض تكتب اول واحد
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*منا جاى اهو ارد 
اروح فين يعنى

حاكتب*​*نـــــــفسى اشــــــــــوفك ولــــــو حـــــــــــــتى ثــــــــــوانى ده يـــــــــــــــــكفنى

يـــــــــــــا مجـــــــــــــــــــننى​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *العب ربنا يستر علينا
> متفجرات ايه ياعم الج وانت بتحب اسامة بن لادن هههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك​*



*هههههههههههههه
اه
ابن اختي*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *منا جاى اهو ارد
> اروح فين يعنى
> 
> حاكتب*​*نـــــــفسى اشــــــــــوفك ولــــــو حـــــــــــــتى ثــــــــــوانى ده يـــــــــــــــــكفنى
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
اعترفت يامعلم
انكك مجنون
بس دي قديمة*​


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دى فوزيه قعدت سبع سنين
> 
> ...



*ليه يافوزريه ماهو زى خطيبك يافوزية
الفرح باظ يافوزية​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *هقوله افتكرنى
> *​



*ياسدى على الكلام الحلو
هو انت قريب تامر حسنى هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على ردك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> كنتي سبتيها يمسكها يافوزية



_خلاص بقى الى حصل حصل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> اعترفت يامعلم
> انكك مجنون
> بس دي قديمة*​



*احسن ما افجر نفسى
الواحد حياته غالية ياعم​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 مايو 2009)

بحبك ومتجالك


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بحبك ومتجالك



*مرسى للردك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 مايو 2009)

*خدني بحضنك خاف عليّ
حسسني بوجودك فيّ​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *خدني بحضنك خاف عليّ
> حسسني بوجودك فيّ​*


*
ايه الكلام الحلو ده
تسلمى ايدكى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

*هلا بكتب*
*ربنا يسامحك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2009)

*I love you soooo much
but i need u 2 make me feel ur love
don't leave me

ميرسى يا مينا عالموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 مايو 2009)

انا بقي بحب الرومانسية جدا هكتبله ايه بقي  كوز المحب اتخرم و طرطش علي كومي يا حبيبي رد عليا و ارحم عذاب امي​


----------



## gigi angel (19 مايو 2009)

انا هكتب 

خلييييييييييييييييييييييك جنبى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 مايو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> انا بقي بحب الرومانسية جدا هكتبله ايه بقي  كوز المحب اتخرم و طرطش علي كومي يا حبيبي رد عليا و ارحم عذاب امي​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوي انا قعدت اضحك ربع ساعة 

موضوعك لذيذ يا مينا
انا متابعة الردود​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *هلا بكتب*
> *ربنا يسامحك*​



*شكراا على ردك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *i love you soooo much
> but i need u 2 make me feel ur love
> don't leave me
> 
> ...



*الله الله الله
كلام حلو جداا يابنت العدرا
تسلمى احساسك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> انا بقي بحب الرومانسية جدا هكتبله ايه بقي  كوز المحب اتخرم و طرطش علي كومي يا حبيبي رد عليا و ارحم عذاب امي​



*الله على الرد الشعبى
 ياجماعة ده احساس شعبى
جامد ياملك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

gigi angel قال:


> انا هكتب
> 
> خلييييييييييييييييييييييك جنبى



*
احساس جميل
تسلمى ايدكى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا لهوي انا قعدت اضحك ربع ساعة
> 
> موضوعك لذيذ يا مينا
> انا متابعة الردود​*


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الملك طول عمره رودوده جميلة جداا وغير متوقعة
مرسى يارجعا
ربنا يبلركك​*


----------



## enigma (19 مايو 2009)

* الموضوع حلو اوى و محيير  بس لو حبيبتى اديتنتى اديها حكتب بحبك موت و ربنا يخليكى ليا و تفضلي جنبى يا احلى ملاك......
 طبعا اديها مش حتكفى فكتب على الايد التانية كل يوم يمر علينا و المسيح فى وسطنا و معونته شملانا احنا الاتنين...........*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

enigma قال:


> * الموضوع حلو اوى و محيير  بس لو حبيبتى اديتنتى اديها حكتب بحبك موت و ربنا يخليكى ليا و تفضلي جنبى يا احلى ملاك......
> طبعا اديها مش حتكفى فكتب على الايد التانية كل يوم يمر علينا و المسيح فى وسطنا و معونته شملانا احنا الاتنين...........*



*الله الله الله
عجبنى ردك يااينجمة اووى
والى عجبنى الايد التانية 
استاذ كبير
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2009)

ممممممم...

حلو موضوعك يا مينا بجد ليك عندى تقييم 

حتى الواحد يقدر يوصل مشاعره فيهاااااااااا 

أنا هقوله...


كرهتك ياحبيبى من ريحة رجليك أستعمل ياحبيبى البودرة والفينيك 

تروح الريحة حبة ويمكن تستخبى ساعتها ياحبيبى يمكن أعود أليك 

ببقى فظيييييعة أنا فى الرومانسية 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ممممممم...
> 
> حلو موضوعك يا مينا بجد ليك عندى تقييم
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة انتى مرمر
حتى فى الرومانسية
تسلمى ايدكى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

اذا كان حبيبك من عسل

ما تاكله كله
ههههههههه
شكرا يا مينا
بالفعل موضوع جميل


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> _خلاص بقى الى حصل حصل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_



*قال ايه بيعديني*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ممممممم...
> 
> كرهتك ياحبيبى من ريحة رجليك أستعمل ياحبيبى البودرة والفينيك
> 
> ...



*بصي يامرمر يابنتي
شبيه الشئ منجذب اليه
وبعدين الريحة دي فيها فوايد
وفيتامينات ومقويات ومناعة:t30:*​


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اذا كان حبيبك من عسل
> 
> ما تاكله كله
> ههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
مرسى ياكليمو على الرد الحلو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *قال ايه بيعديني*​


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الراجل كان غرضه شريف
ظلمنه الراجل ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بصي يامرمر يابنتي
> شبيه الشئ منجذب اليه
> وبعدين الريحة دي فيها فوايد
> وفيتامينات ومقويات ومناعة:t30:*​



*ايوان انا معاك يابيشو فى النقطة دى​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *يا لهوي انا قعدت اضحك ربع ساعة *​
> *موضوعك لذيذ يا مينا*
> 
> *انا متابعة الردود*​


 
هههههههههههههههههههه طب اتصدقي انا و انا بكتب الرد قلت يا رب رجعة ليسوع تدخل عشان تضحك ربع ساعة مش انتي ملحظة اني كتب رد قصير خفت عليكي تضحكي نص ساعة ولا حاجة تروحي فيها و ابقي انا السبب ههههههههههههههههههه مرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل ده ربنا يباركك


----------



## white rose (21 مايو 2009)

*انا لن اكتب 

فانا اعلم انني موشومة هناك في كفه و في مسامات يده​*


----------



## العجايبي (21 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *انا لن اكتب
> 
> فانا اعلم انني موشومة هناك في كفه و في مسامات يده​*


_
جميل
مرسى لردك
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## ريمون لبيب (21 مايو 2009)

بكل لغات العالم اكتبلها انى بحبها


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *بصي يامرمر يابنتي
> شبيه الشئ منجذب اليه
> وبعدين الريحة دي فيها فوايد
> وفيتامينات ومقويات ومناعة:t30:*​



شكل الباشا مجرب 30:  ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 مايو 2009)

حكتب كلمة بحبك بخط كبير هههههههههههههههههه
واقلها رحى اغسيلى ايدك بقى  :99:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 مايو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه طب اتصدقي انا و انا بكتب الرد قلت يا رب رجعة ليسوع تدخل عشان تضحك ربع ساعة مش انتي ملحظة اني كتب رد قصير خفت عليكي تضحكي نص ساعة ولا حاجة تروحي فيها و ابقي انا السبب ههههههههههههههههههه مرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل ده ربنا يباركك



*مرسي يا ملك 
ربنا يخليك وتضحكني دايما  يا باشا 
اصل انا الدكتور واصفلي اضحك ههههههههه​*


----------



## وليم تل (22 مايو 2009)

سأمسك يدها ولن أكتب شيئا
فأفعالى هى نبض احاسيسى لها
وشكرا العجايبى
ودمت بود​


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2009)

أكتب بحبه كثير ومحبتي له محبة يسوع الصادقة والمخلصة وميرسي


----------



## العجايبي (22 مايو 2009)

ريمون لبيب قال:


> بكل لغات العالم اكتبلها انى بحبها



*شكرا على ردك الحلو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (22 مايو 2009)

please be clear قال:


> حكتب كلمة بحبك بخط كبير هههههههههههههههههه
> واقلها رحى اغسيلى ايدك بقى  :99:



_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة ردك
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## العجايبي (22 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا ملك
> ربنا يخليك وتضحكني دايما  يا باشا
> اصل انا الدكتور واصفلي اضحك ههههههههه​*



_ليه يارجعا انتى تعبانة عندك مغص فى وشك هههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## العجايبي (22 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> سأمسك يدها ولن أكتب شيئا
> فأفعالى هى نبض احاسيسى لها
> وشكرا العجايبى
> ودمت بود​



_ياجامد 
ردك حلو
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## العجايبي (22 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> أكتب بحبه كثير ومحبتي له محبة يسوع الصادقة والمخلصة وميرسي



_ردك حلو
ربنا يبارك​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> _ليه يارجعا انتى تعبانة عندك مغص فى وشك هههههههههههههههه​_



*هههههههههه
مينا 
سيبك من الرد الرومانسي اللي انا كتبتة 

انا مش هكتب كدة انا هعمل حاجة  تانية
هحط في ايدة  جنية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## العجايبي (22 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههه
> مينا
> سيبك من الرد الرومانسي اللي انا كتبتة
> 
> ...


_
ايه ده يارجعا حاتحبى واحد شحات الغرام
وكمان تديله جينى
دانتى غنية اوى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_


----------

